# New International Membership



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Due to the upcoming Royal Mail price rise we have had to increase the postage rates on International Memberships. With postage outside Europe costing over £4 per magazine we have decided to introduce an online magazine membership for international members.This is now available in the club shop HERE


----------

